
C Is Not Turing Complete - pkd
https://www.barrucadu.co.uk/posts/etc/2016-01-09-c-is-not-turing-complete.html
======
dozzie
All the Turing machines and lambda calculus interpreters and Pythons and Lisps
and OCamls care to disagree.

